# Sticky  2014 Altima Headlight Aim



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

My Google-Fu has been poor lately. I wasn't able to find a video or any real info on aiming headlights on my Altima. While replacing the low beams, there is easy access to the rear of the adjuster, and using a 8mm socket you can do it that way. But since that is just crazy to have to do it that way, I kept poking around on my car until I finally found the way that makes sense. There are access holes above the adjusters under the hood, and using a long #2 Phillips screwdriver you can turn the adjuster easily. I made a video showing how to get to the adjusters and put it on YouTube for others to see. Here it is:


----------

